
Steve Jobs Takes The Stage At iPad 2 Event - ibejoeb
http://techcrunch.com/2011/03/02/amidst-medical-leave-steve-jobs-takes-the-stage-at-ipad-2-event-to-a-standing-ovation/
======
iamclovin
Craig Hockenberry: "Two reasons Steve did the keynote today: 1) To tell his
competitors to fuck off. 2) To tell those speculating about his health to fuck
off."

<http://twitter.com/chockenberry/status/43030854980730881>

------
ja27
Robert Scoble: "I've been watching Jobs for the entire keynote. Even when he's
back stage. He's been standing the entire time, looks healthier than me."

<http://twitter.com/#!/Scobleizer/status/43021083867222017>

~~~
smackfu
Standing is the bar we set for healthy now.

~~~
dailyrorschach
To be fair, if someone was in truly poor health or undergoing radical
chemotherapy, standing at length would likely be either incredibly difficult
or impossible.

So sure, it's not fool proof, but its also not a bad indication that reports
of his impending demise are exaggerated.

~~~
redthrowaway
When my dad eventually succumbed to cancer (technically kidney failure), it
wasn't until the last couple of weeks or so that he had energy and weakness
issues. Even a month before, he was still out and about. With chemo, he was
only weak for the day of, and fine the next day. I wouldn't say Job's apparent
health can give any clues as to his health, aside from the fact he has at
least another month left.

------
anigbrowl
That's nice to see, even if you have no interest in the iPad.

------
dave1619
Congrats to Steve and the Apple team. The iPad 2 is a phenomenal product. 33%
thinner design in less than a year since it was first released. And crazy cool
covers as a bonus.

~~~
kaerast
Or was the first version 33% thicker than it needed to be to give them an easy
win in version 2?

~~~
hartror
This isn't entirely a crazy idea.

Seeing as they were already setting the bar for tablets they could afford to
make it thicker that they needed to. In all likelihood it was more of an
economic consideration, larger components being cheaper, but knowing they had
the ability to make it thinner and lighter later would have been part of the
medium term plans.

~~~
jpark
Actually, at very high volumes (where the non-recurring engineering cost is
sufficiently amortized), the larger equivalent component is more expensive,
since you are using more material to manufacture the component.

Obviously, other factors, like process yield can be a factor here as well,
since a lower process yield for the smaller component would increase its
price.

~~~
hartror
Other factors include things like larger components might use cheaper
materials and factories need to be tooled up to produce newer components.

------
benofsky
I think this is potentially a mistake, it furthers (in my opinion) the image
that Jobs is irreplaceable (being on a medical leave of absence he must still
come back to launch products, etc.).

~~~
jaskerr
Several people have posited that Jobs should stay well back from the
limelight, for just such a reason:

Why Steve Jobs Shouldn’t Return to Apple <http://db.tidbits.com/article/11981>

------
goatforce5
"For someone who's supposed to be on a leave of absence, he's sure doing a
lousy job of it" is how it was put to me a few days ago.

------
jansen
unfortunately the "one more thing" was missing at the end...hoped it would be
the retina display :(

------
JJMalina
Oh man I could make a really nasty joke about Steve Jobs and the iPad being
33% thinner. But I won't.

It does look like he's lost weight but Jobs has always been skinny, so I don't
think it's fair to speculate on how healthy he really is. I really hope he's
doing well.

